# TTRS Rear Spoiler+ Carbon Fiber Engine Cover



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

TTRS Rear Spoiler installed

Carbon Fiber Engine Cover installed (Y section painted as Ferrari red)


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks GREAT!!!! I :heart: the engine cover too!!!!

Great choice on of Ferrari Red for the cover. It gives it that extra umph!!!


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

wow super nice!! where did you get the carbon fiber cover from?? looks good! is that the carbonio intake as well??:thumbup:


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> Looks GREAT!!!! I :heart: the engine cover too!!!!
> 
> Great choice on of Ferrari Red for the cover. It gives it that extra umph!!!



Thanks!


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

janjan said:


> wow super nice!! where did you get the carbon fiber cover from?? looks good! is that the carbonio intake as well??:thumbup:



the cover is from TID, and that's intake from AWE!


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

nice! how are you liking the AWE intake? was looking at that and the Gruppe M. And love the CF rear diffuser!


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

DOPE!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

So good!:thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Cars looking hot! tracking # tells me my TTRS spoiler has passed through NYC. Who makes the carbon goodies OSIR?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Im starting to like the fixed spoiler...

hummmm:thumbup:


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

TTS Girl said:


> nice! how are you liking the AWE intake? was looking at that and the Gruppe M. And love the CF rear diffuser!


I like the AWE intake. It gives the TT a little more hp, while keep everything smooth.


----------



## mk_ca (Sep 4, 2009)

SKNKWRX said:


> Cars looking hot! tracking # tells me my TTRS spoiler has passed through NYC. Who makes the carbon goodies OSIR?


Yep, most of them are from OSIR, some of them are from TID.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*spoiler*

does Audi sells it pre painted?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

aleicgrant said:


> does Audi sells it pre painted?



I got mine today unpainted I was unaware of any prepainted option.


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

Lookin good sknkwrx 

Finally got around to getting some pictures of my own TTRS spoiler:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

hamiltonia said:


> Lookin good sknkwrx
> 
> Finally got around to getting some pictures of my own TTRS spoiler:


That looks fantastic, did you choose a particular color for the supports or just a basic silver? I was planning for a matte aluminum look and having my front lip painted to match that as well.


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

They pulled it from the Audi color book, it matches the silver on the lower skirt.


----------



## jlTTS (Feb 27, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, did you order this from overseas? Trying to decide between this or the accessories spoiler, but it's getting difficult since the accessories one is 1/2 the price...


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

I think everyone is getting them from the ttshop in the UK. Not sure of any other place that can get them until the TTRS comes to the states.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

hamiltonia said:


> I think everyone is getting them from the ttshop in the UK. Not sure of any other place that can get them until the TTRS comes to the states.


OEMPlus.com has them on their site but is a few hundred more than the TT shop.


----------

